# realtek r8187 wi-fi



## sk8harddiefast (May 29, 2010)

Is something i can do for my wi-fi?
I think is not supported.
I have realtek r8187.


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2010)

urtw(4) says it supports "Realtek RTL8187B/L USB IEEE 802.11b/g wireless network device".  Untested by me; I'm skeptical of anything that's not Atheros, and even some things that are.

`# apropos 8187` found this.  It doesn't work to find everything, but usually it's worth a shot.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 30, 2010)

```
apropos 8187
```
REturn this:

```
urtw(4)                  - Realtek RTL8187B/L USB IEEE 802.11b/g wireless network device
```
How to enable module?


----------



## wblock@ (May 30, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> ```
> urtw(4)                  - Realtek RTL8187B/L USB IEEE 802.11b/g wireless network device
> ```
> How to enable module?



urtw(4) means there's a man page about urtw in section 4.  So you do
`# man urtw`

The man page tells how to either build it into the kernel or just load it in /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 30, 2010)

There is no urtw device on my kernel.
Just add it and recompile kernel?


----------



## wblock@ (May 30, 2010)

Easier to modify loader.conf like the man page says.  For testing, you can just kldload(8) the module.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 30, 2010)

ok. urtw is up.
Solved


----------

